# A jig for cutting logs for house signs and numbers.



## Matt_vb36 (13 Mar 2013)

Hi everyone, I am looking for a bit of advise, I am hoping to make some house signs out of logs but want to leave the bark on or the natural edge, do anyone know of a link to where I could find out how to slice the logs using a bandsaw and maybe construct a jig, many thanks Matt.


----------



## marcros (13 Mar 2013)

i think that you need to have a look for a bandsaw sled. Here is a starter http://americanwoodworker.com/userdocs/ ... index.html

although not the best that I have seen. you basically need some way of stopping the log from rolling, and a way of keeping it running through the blade straight. In theory, you could attach a piece somehow to the round log so that it had 2 points of contact and run it through without the fence, having marked a line on the log somehow (chalk maybe). I cant believe that the signs need to be to within a mm.


----------



## Richard T (17 Mar 2013)

Hello Matt

I think you might find it easier and a lot quicker to do it (or have it done) with a chainsaw. 

Cross cutting round logs is a pain on a bandsaw at the best of times as the saw will spin the log so something needs to be made to hold it still and to support its length but if you are trying to cut round logs on a diagonal line the means of holding securely would need to be very specific to the task - sticking out at an angle. 
Regardless of the fact that I've built a madly extravagant bandsaw carriage for long ripping, to do with it what you have in mind would mean making another jig to use in conjunction with it and I would still find it easier to do it with a chainsaw. 
Careful slices without any levering of the chainsaw leave just the teeth marks and no steps. I've done it myself with Elm for stool seats.


----------

